# Are there any 97 Jetta Experts out there?



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I see it as you have two options. 

1. Pay for 30 day subscription to Chiltons to get the repair manual: http://seo.chiltonsonline.com/Pub/DIY/Product.aspx?ca=Repair&b=7423
2. Go to the library (WHAT?!? Those still exist!) and look at the Chilton's manual for a '97 Jetta. You may get lucky and a local bookstore might even have one that is on the shelf and able to be referenced.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Will the Chiltons book differ from the Haynes manual I currently have?
http://www.haynes.com/products/productID/242

I have never looked in a Chilton's before. Does it have more detail?


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Your best option on any car you want to repair is to get a Factory Service Manual. The FSM's are far superior to any Chilton or Haynes. I won't even look at those any more. If you plan on keeping the car and doing the work on it, get an FSM.

Here are a couple of links that might help:

http://www.ehow.com/how_7870913_replace-window-regulator-1996-jetta.html

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=100381


If the window is stuck in the up position, remove the door panel and cut the regulator cable. You'll probably have to replace it anyway.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

thank you, I will look in to this further. I'd like to get this done this weekend.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I know this is not the exact model but from my experience manufacturers don't vary much from model to model.

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/multi/window-regulator-repair-VW.htm


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

crankbait09 said:


> Will the Chiltons book differ from the Haynes manual I currently have?
> http://www.haynes.com/products/productID/242
> 
> I have never looked in a Chilton's before. Does it have more detail?


My experience is that Chiltons manuals are crap. I've used a lot of Haynes manuals, but have been really disappointed in the one for the old Volvo I bought.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> My experience is that Chiltons manuals are crap. I've used a lot of Haynes manuals, but have been really disappointed in the one for the old Volvo I bought.



I completely agree on both Haynes and Chiltons. I had a Haynes for my Celica. To remove the transmission the manual states "remove everything from the transmission that keeps it attached." I thought, "that's real helpful".

I closed it, took it back and bought a Factory Service Manual set.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Marty1Mc said:


> I completely agree on both Haynes and Chiltons. I had a Haynes for my Celica. To remove the transmission the manual states "remove everything from the transmission that keeps it attached." I thought, "that's real helpful".
> 
> I closed it, took it back and bought a Factory Service Manual set.


Exactly.

Honestly, I continue to find FAR more useful information on the internet than I've ever found in the manuals. Discussion forums for specific vehicles have been invaluable to me - especially for old odd-ball vehicles I've restored, like the old Volvo I'm currently in.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Honestly, I continue to find FAR more useful information on the internet than I've ever found in the manuals. Discussion forums for specific vehicles have been invaluable to me - especially for old odd-ball vehicles I've restored, like the old Volvo I'm currently in.


Yep, again agree. Forums are the BEST source for information on the planet. Just about every weird issue I have come across from cars, houses, to programming, computers, someone has run it before and solved it.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Marty1Mc said:


> Yep, again agree. Forums are the BEST source for information on the planet. Just about every weird issue I have come across from cars, houses, to programming, computers, someone has run it before and solved it.


Forums and U-Pull-It Salvage Yards.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

In addition to getting a Factory Service Manual (get ALL books, 4 very detailed books to set sometimes), go to a wrecking yard and find the same vehicle. See how that door panel comes apart.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

That is a good point as well.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I did get my hands on a Bentley service manual for the Jetta and opened it up to the part that talks about the window regulator/motor. It shows which screws/bolts to take out but not much more detail other than that..... :huh:

The DIY videos that I see show replacing the regulator but I can find NOTHING on replacing only the motor........I don't want to ruin the whole track set up since I'm not familiar with the process. Which is why I'm trying to get a detailed video or something of that sort


----------

